# New "Medical Device" being prescribed to patients



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...You just gotta see this "device" that is being shown on Fox News science page. This is something every disabled or elderly person should be aware of...I might have to get a few of my toys declared as "medical devices"...

Here's the Fox article:

New Medical Device


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Moved


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Already a thread on this

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16741


----------

